# How many people are looking for a lease???



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

With amount of people looking for leases ...I thought I would post a poll


I have been looking for about 3 months now with no luck....but it is still early....

BTW..I found a guy who has a lease in San Saba.....but will not allow guest the first two weeks and I think that is BS......Pm for the number if you want it...sounded like a nice lease.....$2046 A GUN + $56 for insurance

I am curious who all is looking


----------



## redbuck (Apr 23, 2007)

I am looking and love that area. I am in Cypress but am looking for something in the hill country. To be honest, $2100 is a little high for my tastes. I am all for getting on a place that would require some work on the place as well as being mgmt minded. $1700 is my ceiling and I know in this day and age that could be low.

I also know that there may be more openings after Feb 1, so patience is the game right now, but if something does come up I am all ears. 

If you are looking for a place and need a guy or two let me know as a buddy and I are looking.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Im looking as well....Pm headed your way bout that san saba place.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm looking as well. About $1700 is my ceiling depending on the amenities and animals offered. I'd love something that allows non-hunting or hunting guest privileges. My fiance loves to go with me but she doesn't hunt, just sits with me. I also have some friends that are looking so I may be able to fill 1-4 spots including me.


----------



## rojoraider (Feb 27, 2009)

Four of us are looking. Place we are on raised the price and lowered the harvest and rasied so many "new" rules that everyone is getting off. 1600 - 1700 is our limit too.


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm looking as well, but may end up getting one in Pike / Adams / Brown County, ILL in addition to the TX lease. If that is the case, I will have to find a screaming deal on the one in TX. I know this sounds impossible, but I have leads on few right now. One around Lockhart and one around Llano...


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I am currently on a small 60 acre lease with a couple of guys and I would like to upgrade to something with better quality animals and more acreage.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> BTW..I found a guy who has a lease in San Saba.....*but will not allow guest the first two weeks *and I think that is BS......Pm for the number if you want it...sounded like a nice lease.....$2046 A GUN + $56 for insurance
> 
> I am curious who all is looking


I think that's pretty common. I'm on 2 leases ( one in Ranger one in Saba) and that rule stands at both places. Seems fair to me. Let those paying have first shot - particularly opening weekend and the weekend after.

To each his own.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm not on one now but am looking. I'm not looking for monster bucks or anything, just a few doe every year and maybe a small buck or two...


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*I'm in...*

But I can barely afford the processing fees these days! But if it is a lease with fellow 2coolers, count me in.

Bill, check out the Austin Processing thread.

BB


----------



## Azle (Mar 16, 2006)

I am with Zen our lease in Archer county is the same, I like it that way hell sometime I wish I could pay for all the slots and just bring who I want when I want. I guess that's called ownership....


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lease*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *troutslayer*  
_BTW..I found a guy who has a lease in San Saba.....*but will not allow guest the first two weeks *and I think that is BS......Pm for the number if you want it...sounded like a nice lease.....$2046 A GUN + $56 for insurance

I am curious who all is looking_

I think that's pretty common. I'm on 2 leases ( one in Ranger one in Saba) and that rule stands at both places. Seems fair to me. Let those paying have first shot - particularly opening weekend and the weekend after.

To each his own. 
End Quote

I'm with Zen. It helps keep crowds down, as opening weekend most people try to hunt. We used to have the rule no family until Thanksgiving. We now allow everyone up, just no guests until Thanksgiving. Family always welcome. No opening on my lease, pretty good waiting list. 
Good luck to everyone looking. In today's economy, you may be able to find some deals.
BB


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Brother Bob said:


> But I can barely afford the processing fees these days! But if it is a lease with fellow 2coolers, count me in.
> 
> Bill, check out the Austin Processing thread.
> 
> BB


Yep, got it.. That sure was some great sausage and we very much appreciated it amigo!


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Im looking as well. me and my best friend hope to find something! I could got from 2000-2500 depending on location / cabin/ elec-water ect... of course id rather spend about 1200-1500, but not too many left at that price.

The bad thing, is most people that advertise online, do it for a reason. They know they can get premium money.
We hope to make a weekend run and hit feed stores and what not to see what we can find.

My boss hunts in llano and sent out letters to surrounding land owners trying to get another pasture. Ive got a spot if it goes through.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

I am looking as well, something with a great management plan in place and NO BS. My cap is about $3500-4000. Let me know if you guys know or see anything


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I am always looking for a new lease. The one that I am on now, the owner shoots animals off of our feeders and put a hog trap 100 yards from one of our duck blinds and checks the stupid thing 3 times a day.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I would think no guest opening weekend and guest are only allowed cull bucks (maybe), does and spikes


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm looking. Been looking... But need something close to Brazos county for a few more years. My son loves to hunt and fish and outdoors. But he playes competive soccer from August through mid-December. It just isn't cost effective to travel to a place 2 - 4 hours away for just a one day hunt... Anybody got anything close, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

I just want a place to go. There doesn't even have to be deer there. I'd like something year round, where I can take the kids, and we can have a fire, shoot .22's, ride the 4-wheeler, etc. All of the things I did as a kid on my dad's lease in Speaks TX. Being able to shoot a deer or a few hogs would just be a plus.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm DEFINITELY looking REALLY HARD. I have a post on here as well but haven't had any luck. I'm looking for something in the Hill Country preferrably but am up for about anything. I would like to stay between $1200-$1700 but depending on ammenities and animals I may spend more. I have no problem with the first 2 weeks being off limits for guest but I would like guest priviledges so I could bring my father or fiance' from time to time. I would be driving around 5-6 hours so I need a place with a cabin or a place I could put a travel trailer. ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED and if anyone can find a place to fill with 2 cool members or just good guys then let me know cause I'm all in.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I have one but I'm looking for a change of scenery and a place that allows a kid to hunt with his dad. Mainly the coastal bend area say Matagorda, Calhoun, Jackson, Wharton, Colorado, Lavaca, Fort Bend counties. Size doesn't matter much just need a place to get my boy in a blind and get away from home. Price depends on the property but willing to spend up to 2500 if its decent.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have been on a lease in the hill country for the last two years, but its only 100 acres. However, I am looking for something with more acreage and it *HAS* to have Axis. I can pay up to $3000. If I can't find anything by the end of March I am just going to stay where I am.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

there are 8 or 9 leases on Kerrville chamber of commerce web site...........dont know when it was updated, but its worth a phone call.........rio


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm looking too. Lost my lease a couple of years ago in South Texas, sure miss it. Looking for 3-4 spots up to $2000- $2500. Prefer South, around Choke Canyon area, but open to anywhere other than East Texas. Did that for 20 years and once you've been south, you don't go back east! LOL


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The lease I mentioned above will allow family members and up to two guests after the first two weeks


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/1540481102.htmlbe Maybe a bunch of y'all can get together and get this place


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

TXDUX said:


> I just want a place to go. There doesn't even have to be deer there. I'd like something year round, where I can take the kids, and we can have a fire, shoot .22's, ride the 4-wheeler, etc. All of the things I did as a kid on my dad's lease in Speaks TX. Being able to shoot a deer or a few hogs would just be a plus.


This is exactly what I'm looking for. I've given up on hunting and just want a place to take the kiddos and teach them the things I was taught.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Any thoughts on these???
Found this lease out of Uvalde: Looks like there is a campsite but you would have to have a travel trailer. Any idea on the number of hunters you would put on a place like this????
** 6,000 acres, 25 miles NW of Uvalde. Campsite with water, elect, and sewer hookup. Quota of animals includes 20 bucks(eight points or better), 20 does, legal limit on turkey and quail plus hogs. Rough terrain. $5/acre for rifle season only and you can add Spring Turkey for an additional $1/acre.

Found this place as well, but its way out there for me. Any idea on the number of hunters you would put on a place like this????
**4,000 acres, 20 miles West of Rocksprings. Includes nice four bedroom brick ranch house with fireplace, fenced yard with patio and BBQ. Skinning shed with elect and water. Three 1,000 pound protein feeders; Quota of 16 bucks(eight points or better), 15 does(combo of whitetail and exotics). Also Spring turkey hunting, doves and hogs. $7/acre.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

mike1970lee said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/1540481102.htmlbe Maybe a bunch of y'all can get together and get this place


I tried to look at this and it says : PAGE NOT AVAILABLE


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/1540481102.html try this


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Grizzly1 said:


> I'm DEFINITELY looking REALLY HARD. I have a post on here as well but haven't had any luck. I'm looking for something in the Hill Country preferrably but am up for about anything. I would like to stay between $1200-$1700 but depending on ammenities and animals I may spend more. I have no problem with the first 2 weeks being off limits for guest but I would like guest priviledges so I could bring my father or fiance' from time to time. I would be driving around 5-6 hours so I need a place with a cabin or a place I could put a travel trailer. ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED and if anyone can find a place to fill with 2 cool members or just good guys then let me know cause I'm all in.


This is exactly what I am looking for. I have been looking pretty hard with no luck. Im looking for something anywhere but east texas and smomething no more than 5 hours from Houston. Willing to spend up to $3000 depending on ammenities.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Any thoughts on these???*

Found this lease out of Uvalde: Looks like there is a campsite but you would have to have a travel trailer. Any idea on the number of hunters you would put on a place like this????
** 6,000 acres, 25 miles NW of Uvalde. Campsite with water, elect, and sewer hookup. Quota of animals includes 20 bucks(eight points or better), 20 does, legal limit on turkey and quail plus hogs. Rough terrain. $5/acre for rifle season only and you can add Spring Turkey for an additional $1/acre.

Found this place as well, but its way out there for me. Any idea on the number of hunters you would put on a place like this????
**4,000 acres, 20 miles West of Rocksprings. Includes nice four bedroom brick ranch house with fireplace, fenced yard with patio and BBQ. Skinning shed with elect and water. Three 1,000 pound protein feeders; Quota of 16 bucks(eight points or better), 15 does(combo of whitetail and exotics). Also Spring turkey hunting, doves and hogs. $7/acre.[/QUOTE]


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

I am looking, my lease in east Texas is shot out. I had a lease west of Throckmorton a couple years ago and would like to go back to that area.


----------



## turbosdad (Oct 31, 2008)

Duck Lease, yes. No real money limit as I could put a group together if the quality called for it. Not a spare peace of land leased from a guide. Prefer to deal with landowner or someone that is putting together a club and deals with the landowner. Contact me anytime, now is the time to look at potential properties.

Robert


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I'am always on the hunt scouring over leases!Just really haven't found anything that floats my boat yet!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't deer hunt, wing shooting only... Looking for another waterfowl lease on top of my existing lease and prodrive I am about to buy...

Would prefer something north with flooded hardwoods, I already have access to great coastal hunting and rice fields. Flooded timber would allow me to hunt the three most productive enviroments that Texas has to offer.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Grizzly1 said:


> *Any thoughts on these???*
> 
> Found this lease out of Uvalde: Looks like there is a campsite but you would have to have a travel trailer. Any idea on the number of hunters you would put on a place like this????
> ** 6,000 acres, 25 miles NW of Uvalde. Campsite with water, elect, and sewer hookup. Quota of animals includes 20 bucks(eight points or better), 20 does, legal limit on turkey and quail plus hogs. Rough terrain. $5/acre for rifle season only and you can add Spring Turkey for an additional $1/acre.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ideally for the Uvalde lease I'd say get the spring turkey and split it all 10 ways.

On the second lease 8 guns.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I am looking. I would like to get on a decent deer lease for next year. My brother-in-law and I have been talking about trying to find something very family oriented that we could either lease and put a group together or possibly join a good group. We have a couple other people my brother-in-law currently hunts with who might be interested as well. 

We'd prefer something with year round access. Would like something within 5 or so hours of Sugarland. It would have to be family oriented because the whole reason we'd want to get on a deer lease together is so we can take our kids hunting and spend time as a family. Hogs, quail, exotics, etc is a plus. Casual drinking in moderation would have to be OK. We have RVs so anything from having a camphouse to RV hookups would be OK. Willing to do improvements if necessary. 

Probably would like to keep the price $3k or less per gun.

So if any of ya'll hear of anything or have some openings on a lease that sounds like we'd be a good fit ya'll please holler at me. I am not opposed to picking up a place and putting my own group together and also not opposed to joining a good existing group.

Thanks!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> I think that's pretty common. I'm on 2 leases ( one in Ranger one in Saba) and that rule stands at both places. Seems fair to me. Let those paying have first shot - particularly opening weekend and the weekend after.
> 
> To each his own.


X2, and it is tsnadard on every waterfowl lease I have been on. Both opening weekends off limits to all but paid memebers. wouldn't have it any other way, becuase you always have that guy that always brings someone, and sometimes the same guy all the time.


----------



## ugatexas (May 31, 2005)

I am looking for a place no more than 3 hours away from The Woodlands, TX in East Texas for no more than $2000 a year and I can bring my 6 year old with me during the deer season and hunt small game after the deer season ends. 

I could bring 2-3 guys with me that are seriously into game management.

UGATEXAS


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

deke said:


> X2, and it is tsnadard on every waterfowl lease I have been on. Both opening weekends off limits to all but paid memebers. wouldn't have it any other way, *becuase you always have that guy that always brings someone, and sometimes the same guy all the time*.


I can see this rule for a deer lease but a duck lease? Don't see how having a guest with you in a blind on opening weekend effects anyone unless the lease has more members than the land supports. Not a rule on my duck lease.

Not sure what the comment "that guy" that always brings someone is about. I've been hunting the same duck lease for the past 5 years or so and a majority of the time my guest is one of two people. What difference if it is the same guy every time? Don't see why someone should care who a paying member brings as a guest as long as they are responsible hunters and abide by lease rules.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been hanging out at a couple of processor's shops around here and from what i'm hearing there will be a lot of openings this year "due to our wonderful economy" and some of the owner's are even talking about dropping their prices to get a good long term group of hunter's landed! I'll post them up when they start coming available...i'm looking too but it has to be family oriented "they hunt off my tag with me" and it won't matter when i bring them because it shouldn't! A lot of spot's weren't filled for the '09 season because hunter's couldn't afford them and dropped out at the last moment due to the economy /health reason's!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Let me know catchysumfishy. I have been looking and havent found squat within my price range.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

me and a couple of buddies are looking for a duck/dove lease if any come available and need to be filled pm me. Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I've been hanging out at a couple of processor's shops around here and from what i'm hearing there will be a lot of openings this year "due to our wonderful economy" and some of the owner's are even talking about dropping their prices to get a good long term group of hunter's landed! I'll post them up when they start coming available...i'm looking too but it has to be family oriented "they hunt off my tag with me" and it won't matter when i bring them because it shouldn't! A lot of spot's weren't filled for the '09 season because hunter's couldn't afford them and dropped out at the last moment due to the economy /health reason's!


Catchysumfishy~ I pm'd you my information before so if you run across something PLEASE let me know. If I run across something in your area that I think you will be interested in I will let you know.
Thanks!


----------



## Daviking47 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Daviking47*

i would like the # thanks . I look for a lease for 4 to 6 people year round from 1 to 3 hours from killeen tx thanks for any help.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Add me to the list of looking. I am not having much luck. I would like to stay at or below $2000.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow....there is alot of people looking.......hopefully all of you find something


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

COULD U SEND MORE INFO ON THE LEASE NUMBER OF ACRES ,HUNTERS, CAMP OR NOT, WATER, ETC THANKS


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

I put 3 openings in Val Verde county on a lease at the TX Parks and Wildlife listings just now. Its only $1500 per spot annual and about 280 acres per spot.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

I've been hitting up all the chamb. of comm. websites and craigslist and i was surprised at the amount of leases that are already being advertised!

I think catchy hit it right on the head! There should be quite a few places opening up.

Anyhow-----

I have 2 or 3 good friends that are also looking in my group. I HAVE to have a place next season to bring my 7 yr old son and do what i didnt get to do growing up!!

I wont sit on the sidelines again next season.

If i find a piece of land to run, i will be coming to 2cool to fill the extra spots!

If any of you guys need spots filled, i've got no problem getting with a good group of guys. Its hard to put together a good group of guys that can all follow rules. one bad apple could ruin a good thing.

I am going to make flyers and a co-worker who hunts in doss os going to put them up in feed stores next time he heads up.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been on the same lease for over 20 years.It's some of the Wilson -Hodge ranch. Northern Val Verde County. Money is in the range most of yall are saying.
It has some good points and some bad points. 

I live in Houston and it is too far. They run spanish goats. It's too far. 40 miles to a store.

This is not an add. Just putting it out there for your benifit.

Lots of acres, pretty good deer, a few turkeys,some javelinas, few feral hogs.

Year round lease, square shooting owner,bath-house and rv hook-ups.


----------



## Bonustyme58! (Jan 7, 2010)

*Deer Lease*

We have 5200 ac lease in Junction area that needs 4 mangement minded, hard working members. Price is 4700.00 a gun which is a family membership. All protein and corn cost included in price. 15 guns total on lease. Camphouse furnished with amenities.


----------



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

I am looking as well. Trying to find more opportunities to get my son outdoors. Fishing is good, but after he took a spill out of the boat, we are both nervous, so someplace with squirrel, and rabbit would be good. As far as deer, I would like to bow hunt, and keep him in the stand, so a family oriented lease would be best.


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

If anybody have any info on an annual lease near Seguin, Please PM me the info. If have been looking but no luck since last year. Thanks


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Grizzly1 said:


> *Any thoughts on these???*
> 
> Found this lease out of Uvalde: Looks like there is a campsite but you would have to have a travel trailer. Any idea on the number of hunters you would put on a place like this????
> ** 6,000 acres, 25 miles NW of Uvalde. Campsite with water, elect, and sewer hookup. Quota of animals includes 20 bucks(eight points or better), 20 does, legal limit on turkey and quail plus hogs. Rough terrain. $5/acre for rifle season only and you can add Spring Turkey for an additional $1/acre.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

very cheap.... right in the area where anthrax killed a lot of deer last year.

I think I'd make sure it's not in that anthrax kill zone....


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Looking but havent decided what areas yet or how much to spend. Depends on cost of upcoming legal dispute between the ex.


----------



## Fishslayer76 (Feb 20, 2008)

Im looking from Houston up 45 to Dallas or I-10 west to 
San Antonio. I would pay would the area demands and ammenities.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Tom_in_SA said:


> I put 3 openings in Val Verde county on a lease at the TX Parks and Wildlife listings just now. Its only $1500 per spot annual and about 280 acres per spot.


and I'm ON IT!! WOOHOO!! - Can't wait. It'll be good to share a hunting camp again with my friends Tom and Ernie.


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

We have one spot left of those 3 openings at the moment. I want to fill it ASAP, so I can spring turkey hunt, hog hunt, javelina hunt, and varmint hunt and not tour people on the lease. Call me or e-mail me, I'm [email protected] and 210-673-3316, but you might have to leave a message, because I have a real job and real life in addition to the, I mean other, good part, hunting! Its in Val Verde county, its got good cover and canyons despite being 50 miles south of Ozona. Its nice there, but it takes some getting used to and wild west type appreciation. Somebody please decide to be on this lease before the rest of us shoot "your" quota.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Glad to see none of my guys posted on here...LOL

Seriously, good leases are hard to come by. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's one off leasehunter.com that sounds pretty good.

3k acres $2200 a gun 10 guns total.
Anthony Willis 210-863-4195
[email protected]


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's another one in Schleicher Co.

4k acres @ $5 an acre looking for 10 guns.
Jay McNealy
325-853-3654
[email protected]


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I dont understand why any landowner would allow "guest", IE "free tresspass" on any lease. family deals/leases I understand, but how in the world could anyone manage anything when leasees can drag along who-knows-how-many folks during the season?


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*deer lease*

looking every day!

I am looking for a family friendly year round lease. in these areas. i would prefer in the counties in the gray box but would consider properties in the brown box as well. I live in matagorda county so closer to home is better but I wouldn't mind a further drive for the right deal on a decent place.
I am 32 years old and have a wife and 2 boys (6 & 8) that love to hunt as well. Not looking for a trophy lease just somewhere I can get away and hunt and spend time with the family. I would be interested in just 1 spot or can line up as many as 5 other responsible people to fill any extra available openings.
I am an experienced bow and gun hunter. Please feel free to email or call me with any information or questions you may have.

Thank You,

Mike Johnson
(979)843-5235
(979)240-1834
[email protected]
Po Box 912 
Markham
Texas
77456


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I need a lease in the hill country for 4 really good dudes.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Got 3 spots open on my ranch, $4000 a gun plus an equiptment buy in, 140 160 inch class deer, Texas Big Game Awarded awarded, low fenced, Pufiena Antlermax for 5 years, no cattle, its in the classifieds, southeast Bee Refugio County line. pm for details if interested.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

always looking , something that could possibly use some work, everyone knows east texas has some big deer but very hard to come by but when you find him he is a monster, i would like to find something near the Centerville area


----------



## KENNYMAN (Mar 18, 2011)

I have also been looking for a good lease for a while now. I have a group of guys (3 maybe 4 depending on price). 2500 to 3000. we want something less than 4 hours of houston. Junction, mountain home, harper...

We are looking for a decent plot of land, around 1000 acres and we want year round access and are looking for something we can go long term with. We want to help with fences bring in our own blinds, feeders and improve the place basically. We also want to bring family at times, we want one guest per gun basically.

We have done the google search, craigslist, TPW site and it seems pretty difficult to find a decent place that will allow the things we want.

If you guys know of a site i havent heard of please let me know!

Thanks guys!


----------

